# Salvatore: Shoemaker of Dreams (documentary film)



## lesAdrets

This premiered at the 2020 Venice Film Festival, but it’s just now being distributed in the states. Directed by Luca Guadagnino, this looks like a marvelous film 

https://www.sonyclassics.com/film/salvatore/


----------



## citykitty24

Thank you for sharing! I'll have to check this out.

I do love my Vara block heel pumps...


----------



## jelliedfeels

lesAdrets said:


> This premiered at the 2020 Venice Film Festival, but it’s just now being distributed in the states. Directed by Luca Guadagnino, this looks like a marvelous film
> 
> https://www.sonyclassics.com/film/salvatore/
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646575
> View attachment 5646576
> View attachment 5646577



Wow he was kind of cute


----------

